# Where Can I Get An Oxygen Tank?



## aushop (10/3/12)

Preferably a small one as I only brew 3 gallons at a time. And where to get it refilled with O2, how much is the cost, etc.


----------



## Crusty (10/3/12)

aushop said:


> Preferably a small one as I only brew 3 gallons at a time. And where to get it refilled with O2, how much is the cost, etc.



Do you really need one?
If you are using one purely for wort aeration before pitching your yeast, even with All Grain, it's really unnecessary.
Just gravity feed from your kettle to your fermenter at a bit of a height & really that's all that is required. You will get an adequate amount of aeration doing it that way.


----------



## jkeske (10/3/12)

Not sure where you are locate, but Supagas sells disposable oxygen tanks for the tesuco Oxy-Mapp Brazing Sets 

http://www.tesuco.com.au/Home/08_OxyTurbo_...ing_Set.pdf.pdf

I think the oxygen tank is about $70


----------



## freezkat (10/3/12)

free


----------



## fraser_john (10/3/12)

In Geelong special order from Bunnings will run you less than $40 for a Bernzomatic O2 cylinder. The regulators for them can be bought on-line for about US$20 plus shipping from the US, Williams Brewing have them but do not ship to Australia, so you have to use one of those shipping forward companies.

I've found faster start of fermentation (shorter lag time) and marginally better attenuation using O2 compared to an aquarium aerator and 2 micron stainless steel air stone. Only used it for three brews so far, but results are encouraging, I was more interested in seeing how it worked on my lagers which I have not started brewing yet.


----------



## freezkat (10/3/12)

fraser_john said:


> In Geelong special order from Bunnings will run you less than $40 for a Bernzomatic O2 cylinder. The regulators for them can be bought on-line for about US$20 plus shipping from the US, Williams Brewing have them but do not ship to Australia, so you have to use one of those shipping forward companies.
> 
> I've found faster start of fermentation (shorter lag time) and marginally better attenuation using O2 compared to an aquarium aerator and 2 micron stainless steel air stone. Only used it for three brews so far, but results are encouraging, I was more interested in seeing how it worked on my lagers which I have not started brewing yet.



I wasn't being a complete troll. We have local sites here in the states. I would look under medical eqpt also.


----------



## seravitae (10/3/12)

I thought that simply bubbling air through a mix maintained about the right concentration. I could be wrong though. 

But in that case you just need a sterile supply of air which is a lot easier to achieve.

I have done this using a cheap fish tank bubbler, some tubing, and an inline syringe filter such as this:






I have access to these for sale if this helps.


----------



## ashley_leask (10/3/12)

fraser_john said:


> In Geelong special order from Bunnings will run you less than $40 for a Bernzomatic O2 cylinder. The regulators for them can be bought on-line for about US$20 plus shipping from the US, Williams Brewing have them but do not ship to Australia, so you have to use one of those shipping forward companies.
> 
> I've found faster start of fermentation (shorter lag time) and marginally better attenuation using O2 compared to an aquarium aerator and 2 micron stainless steel air stone. Only used it for three brews so far, but results are encouraging, I was more interested in seeing how it worked on my lagers which I have not started brewing yet.



I got the regulator kit with the HEPA filter and airstone from morebeer.com in the US for $50 or so. Bunnings will order the Bernzomatic cylinders, or Masters have them on the shelf if you have one of those nearby. The above is true on shorter lag and more complete attenuation, it also makes a supposedly big difference in the health of the yeast post ferment if you repitch.


----------



## pike1973 (10/3/12)

Ash have you used one of these set ups yet? Did it make a difference to your beer? And how many brews do you get from one of those benzomatic oxygen cylinders?
Thanks Adz.


----------



## ashley_leask (11/3/12)

pike1973 said:


> Ash have you used one of these set ups yet? Did it make a difference to your beer? And how many brews do you get from one of those benzomatic oxygen cylinders?
> Thanks Adz.



Makes a big difference I think. Lag time is much shorter, I get a massive 2 inch krausen with the 1056 yeast, ferment finishes faster and drier by a couple of points for me compared to what I had before the 02 for the same recipes. First cylinder lasted 5 months, I just got a new one. I started out doing 60 sec for ales and 90 for lagers, I've settled on 45 and 75 now so this one should last 6 or seven months so 10 batches or so. 

From memory I think the cylinders are about $28 each.


----------



## fraser_john (11/3/12)

sera said:


> I thought that simply bubbling air through a mix maintained about the right concentration. I could be wrong though.
> 
> <snip>



Sera,

this is the best documentation I have found for a comparison of how dissolved oxygen can be achieved for HB'ers

I used one of those hepa filters when using the aquarium pump, still have it on for the O2, cannot be bothered pulling it off.


----------



## Harry Volting (11/3/12)

I've been searching for the elusive personal 'holy grail' of homebrews since 1979. 
My brews never seemed to fully attenuate despite air pumping, shaking yeast nutrient additions, olive oil blahblah.
For me, I found the oxygen addition prior to a healthy yeast pitch to be the missing piece of the puzzle.
Works for me.
Harry


----------



## aushop (23/3/12)

Finally got my bernzo 02 tank. Can anyone help with gauged regulator? I know of the morebeer one but it doesn't have regulator.

How much do I flow for a 3 gallon batch?


----------



## fraser_john (23/3/12)

The device they call a regulator for these units is just a valve. Buy the morebeer one or the Williams Brewing one, they are the same and work no problems. I give mine a 30 second burst through a 2 micron stainless airstone just before pitching yeast. Lagers get another 30 second burst after krausen forms.


----------



## Malted (23/3/12)

In that Wyeast utube clip the guy stated these figures:

The optimal O2 concentration in wort for yeast is 12-15 ppm O2.

Siphoning and splashing the wort will give you about 4 ppm O2.
Air contains about 8 ppm O2, so even with an air pump the best you will get is 8 ppm O2 in your wort.
He said about an 80 sec squirt of O2 from a cylinder with an air stone is the ducks guts (my interpretation of his words).

Food for thought?


----------



## Malted (23/3/12)

Another Ash said:


> I got the regulator kit with the HEPA filter and airstone from morebeer.com in the US for $50 or so. Bunnings will order the Bernzomatic cylinders, or Masters have them on the shelf if you have one of those nearby.





fraser_john said:


> The device they call a regulator for these units is just a valve. Buy the morebeer one or the Williams Brewing one, they are the same and work no problems. I give mine a 30 second burst through a 2 micron stainless airstone just before pitching yeast. Lagers get another 30 second burst after krausen forms.



Do you mean this sort of thing http://morebeer.com/view_product/16604//Ox..._Partial_System or http://www.williamsbrewing.com/WILLIAMS-OX...M-P699C106.aspx

So the disposable O2 tanks we get here will fit these valves?


----------



## flavo (23/3/12)

Malted said:


> Do you mean this sort of thing http://morebeer.com/view_product/16604//Ox..._Partial_System or http://www.williamsbrewing.com/WILLIAMS-OX...M-P699C106.aspx
> 
> So the disposable O2 tanks we get here will fit these valves?


Yes. I have the one from morebeer and works with those tanks (I got mine from Masters).


----------



## KegLand-com-au (18/1/19)

These new oxygen cylinders and regulators are quite good value. Clearly we are selling them so we are biased but they just came in and because we use a high capacity cylinder that holds about 4 times the Bernzomatic ones they represent really good value.

https://www.kegland.com.au/pure-oxygenation-wand-kit.html

I might also point out that the price gets a bit sharper if you get 4 of these disposables at once:
https://www.kegland.com.au/high-capacity-disposable-gas-cylinder-1-43l-110bar-oxygen.html

If you want to fork out more you can get refillable cylinders from Bunnings now for a disposable option that doesnt take up much space in your brewery this is a pretty good option.


----------



## malt and barley blues (18/1/19)

KegLand-com-au said:


> These new oxygen cylinders and regulators are quite good value. Clearly we are selling them so we are biased but they just came in and because we use a high capacity cylinder that holds about 4 times the Bernzomatic ones they represent really good value.
> 
> https://www.kegland.com.au/pure-oxygenation-wand-kit.html
> 
> ...


Are you allowed to ship these cylinders? Or is it pick up only?


----------



## krz (18/1/19)

KegLand-com-au said:


> These new oxygen cylinders and regulators are quite good value. Clearly we are selling them so we are biased but they just came in and because we use a high capacity cylinder that holds about 4 times the Bernzomatic ones they represent really good value.
> 
> https://www.kegland.com.au/pure-oxygenation-wand-kit.html
> 
> ...


Regulator to fit?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/1/19)

Oxygen and nitrogen cylinders are classed as DG's they can be sent but not I believe something that can just be put in a post pack. It has to be clearly marked on a consignment note and is the responsibility of the sender.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (21/1/19)

malt and barley blues said:


> Are you allowed to ship these cylinders? Or is it pick up only?



Our online shipping calculator on the website will work out the shipping cost for you. Just like everything else we sell we ship all over Australia.


----------



## KegLand-com-au (21/1/19)

krz said:


> Regulator to fit?




Yes we do have the regulator here:
https://www.kegland.com.au/oxygen-regulator-for-disposable-oxygen-o2-cylinders-m12-thread.html


----------



## sp0rk (21/1/19)

Doing it again...


----------



## fungrel (21/1/19)

KegLand-com-au said:


> Yes we do have the regulator here:
> https://www.kegland.com.au/oxygen-regulator-for-disposable-oxygen-o2-cylinders-m12-thread.html


Please refrain from linking directly to your business from forum threads which fall outside of AHB Sponsors shop.

While there are no policies written to refer you to in this instance, it's clear that a gentleman's agreement has been broken that had been established. 

Please be mindful that other paid sponsors are operating on this forum.


----------



## sp0rk (22/1/19)

fungrel said:


> Please refrain from linking directly to your business from forum threads which fall outside of AHB Sponsors shop.
> 
> While there are no policies written to refer you to in this instance, it's clear that a gentleman's agreement has been broken that had been established.
> 
> Please be mindful that other paid sponsors are operating on this forum.


Is it not a bit of a breach that they keep digging up REALLY old threads whenever they release a new product?

*edit* awww, I wasted my 4000th post on this...


----------



## MHB (22/1/19)

Problem is getting on and bitching about it just gives them Oxygen.
_Don't feed the trolls...…_
Mark


----------

